# Wahoo Elemnt Bolt Review - New tech makes this small cycling computer a winner



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I love the updates. I replaced my Bolt with a Roam two years ago because my old tired eyes were having a hard time seeing the Bolt's display.

Assuming that a hardware refresh on the Roam will follow, I'm looking forward to the better resolution on the screen, and the improved feel of the buttons.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

Finx said:


> Assuming that a hardware refresh on the Roam will follow, I'm looking forward to the better resolution on the screen, and the improved feel of the buttons.


I think that a new Roam is a safe bet. I'm curious what folks would like to see in the next-gen Roam. Thoughts?

For Roam 2.0 I'd like to see...

Improved screen resolution
Increased memory (20+GB)
Improved buttons like the Bolt
Increased battery life (20-24 hours) and/or the ability to connect an auxiliary battery similar to Garmin's Charge Power Pack
Edit: I'd also like to see the next generation of the Roam come with an integrated light attachment on the bottom of the handlebar mount. The GoPro standard makes the most sense for this application.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

increased battery life would be good. 
The improved clarity on the screen (and 64 colors), would be great.
Definitely the new buttons (the older recessed ones are somewhat hard to press when wearing winter gloves)

Personally i don't really care about the increased local storage, as I don't need every international map on my device. I rarely travel, and when I do, it's in the US. If I decide to go to another country or continent, I can take a few minutes before I go to load that country's maps.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Josh Patterson said:


> I think that a new Roam is a safe bet. I'm curious what folks would like to see in the next-gen Roam. Thoughts?
> 
> For Roam 2.0 I'd like to see...
> 
> ...


THE number ONE thing I want (and have been asking for since Day 1) is map panning WHILE navigating!!! You can pan the map on the regular map screen but not once you start a route. It's incredibly annoying if you're trying to get an overall picture (zoom doesn't always work well for this as it sometimes zooms out too far or you lose detail), evaluate the re-routing if you get of course, or it crams the route ahead down in the corner of the display as happens fairly often.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

OldChipper said:


> THE number ONE thing I want (and have been asking for since Day 1) is map panning WHILE navigating!!! You can pan the map on the regular map screen but not once you start a route. It's incredibly annoying if you're trying to get an overall picture (zoom doesn't always work well for this as it sometimes zooms out too far or you lose detail), evaluate the re-routing if you get of course, or it crams the route ahead down in the corner of the display as happens fairly often.


That's a great suggestion. A Roam 2.0 with some sort of joystick button, similar to those found on Garmin's eTrex series could make sense.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Josh Patterson said:


> That's a great suggestion. A Roam 2.0 with some sort of joystick button, similar to those found on Garmin's eTrex series could make sense.


Thanks. The most annoying thing is that the functionality is THERE! They just have to make it accessible _during_ navigation. I don't really want/need a joystick the buttons work OK in regular map mode and it's not something that I need to do super frequently.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Does it require a cell phone to link to in order to get the mapping? or is it independant like Garmins are?


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

froze said:


> Does it require a cell phone to link to in order to get the mapping? or is it independant like Garmins are?


The maps are on the device, and it has an integrated GPS, so there is no dependency on an app for normal use. 

You do use the phone app to determine which maps are stored locally, and to download updates.

As far as I know the only functionality that requires the device have an established Bluetooth connection to your phone is the live track feature (where you can send a URL to people to track your ride in progress) and the phone call/message alert notifications.

Edit to add: Now that I think about it, any rroute mapping would have to be done via a connected third party app (Komoot, Strava, Ride with GPS, etc...) when the device is connected to WiFi.

And the phone app has a lot of route tools, such as 'route me here' using a map to select a destination, and things like that....


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Finx said:


> The maps are on the device, and it has an integrated GPS, so there is no dependency on an app for normal use.
> 
> You do use the phone app to determine which maps are stored locally, and to download updates.
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------

